# What would you consider a full saw till?



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Recently ive embarked on the journey of learning to sharpen hand saws. Ive got a mish mosh collection of hand saws that were my grandfathers, my uncles, from flea markets, picked up on the side of the road, and a couple bought brand new. As is started cleaning and sharpening them I started to think about which saws I really need to have in my shop.

So I pose to you all the question: What would you consider a full till of saws? (we don't need to be too brand specific) Im talking hand saws, panel saws, tenon/back saws, miter box saws, carcass saws, dovetail saws, gents saws. Include the ppi if you can.

Ive got the following saws: (ill update ppi when I have them in front of me tonight)

*Hand saws:*
D8 thumbholes for ripping (x2)
Disston 12 for xcuts

*Panels saws:*
D8
D7

*Miter box:*
Langdon 18" 
Disston 26"

*Back / Tenon saws:*
Disston 4
Moses Eadon brass back

*Carcass saws:*
Veritas rip
Veriatas xcut

*Dovetail:*
None specific, used the Veritas carcass in the few DT's ive cut

*Gents saws:**
Crown 8"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

At first glance, that looks quite complete and balanced for a saw inventory! I've used my Disston 4 for dovetails, a Disston Gent's Saw and a 16" Cincinnati Saw Co. backsaw for dovetails as well, so it's whatever you get used to / prefer in my book. Now the dovetail saw of choice is a 12" DE I picked up at auction over a year ago.

On 'regular' saws, I've come to like shorter panel saws for routine tasks. Not sure why, but then why isn't so important. It is, in the end, what you get used to. I think you could do everything with three saws actually (panel rip, panel xcut and 12" backsaw), if so inclined.

All that said, looking forward to what other have to say on the topic!


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Full till of saws?

Full bank account?

Enough ham and tater salad?

I don't understand the question.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree that there is a lot of personal preference when it comes to hand saws Smitty which hopefully makes this thread interesting. I agree on the panels saws being a bit more versatile than the full sized hand saws especially if you don't have a saw bench. Climbing up onto my bench to use my D8 rip was a real sight to see lol.

Thanks for the input buddy.

Toby - By full till I mean enough saws to accomplish everything you need a hand saw to do in a hobbiest woodshop obviously geared toward going old school. From breaking down stock to joinery. As stated, brand specifics aside.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a good question. I just pulled most of my saws out of the shop and piled them up in the living room. I'm going to pare it down to about 4-5 handsaws and get rid of the rest.
I was planning on keeping just one rip - one of the 5.5ppi. I might take one of my crosscuts and make it a rip, something in the 10-12 range, but I just don't rip by hand that much and when I do it is the fatter stuff, hence the 5.5ppi.
For crosscutting I've pulled out three - a 5, 8, 11. I figure that will cover most thicknesses of wood.

That leaves me with about 30 disstons that will be hitting the road.

Then for miterbox I kept one miter box with a long saw. I've got to find homes for a couple more now. They just take up too much space.

I also kept my grandfathers Disston 68 which is like a gents saw but long, and the two small miter boxes he made for it. That will cover cutting small trim pieces.

Backsaws are killing me - I'm finding it hard to choose and I keep telling myself "they don't take up that much space" but I know I will get it down to three. Probably:
Jackson 16" with 11ppi, filed crosscut or a Disston #4, 12" 14ppi crosscut.
A HSB crosscut 16" long, 13ppi, much deeper though than usual.
One disston 12-14" filed rip (I'm trying to choose between a few of them.)
I figure those three will get me through most everything I need in that department.

I'm keeping one regular coping saw and one deep-throat coping saw. I just don't use them that much.
Two jewelers saws stay although I admit now that I have a scrollsaw I like I probably won't be reaching for them as much. The other ones go away.

My japanese saw is going bye-bye. 
My little crown 4" gents mini saw will be history. 
My L-N dovetail saw stays. (I doubt anyone would buy it with my bloodstains on the side).

One keyhole saw stays, the rest of the pile of keyholes/nesting saws etc are all just going away in one group - good riddance.

For sharpening, I've picked two sawsets to keep. The rest were just overkill. I already got rid of all but one vise.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My full till is a Japanese dovetail, Japanese fret slotting, Stewmac fret slotting and a box store hardpoint panel saw.The stewmac is the only one I sharpen.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the post Joe. I totally understand how out of control we can get at the flea markets and such. Seems like if youre a hand tool guy something in the market of a dozen saws would fit the bill. Im not really that into ripping by hand unless its only a few inches. Self abuse isn't something I like to delve into that much but I cant abandon those thumbholes ive acquired.

Tex - that's interesting. Looking at your projects, luthiery seems to be your task of choice lately. Was your saw line up any different when you were doing more cabinet / furniture work?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*hardpoint panel saw*
What's that?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have some backsaws but they haven't been out their bags in years. The only hand sawing I do is dovetails. I used to have a nice Sandvik panel saw but I lost it on site.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You know, the saws you make scrapers out of when they go blunt.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is my saw till. I have no immediate plans for increasing this set as I have not run into a cutting chore that this set can't handle. That being said, I have become a hand tool junkie and If I run across a saw in need of a home, I'm sure it will find one.










Back to Front
Large XCut (Disston D12 7 TPI? Inherited)
Large Rip (Disston D12 5 1/2 TPI Inherited)
These D12s are beasts. I have cut 12/4 hard maple and even a couple of large logs with these things. They don't leave a finished edge due to their tooth count but they are sharp, track decently and really remove a lot of material quickly. If you need or want to dimension large stock by hand, these are the tools.

Panel Saw Currently filed XCut I plan on reshaping this to rip (Disston from the 80's One of the few tools I actually purchased 9 PPI?)
Panel Saw filed XCut 10 PPI Brand not known no etch (warranted superior medallion)I inherited this one and it is my go to for cross cutting.

Tenon saw 11 PPI 14 inch Needs sharpening, this one will also get filed rip. Inherited, Disston medallion but newer
Tenon Saw 11 PPI 12 inch needs set and sharpened, this will remain XCut. Inherited, Disston medallion but newer

Adjustable Crown flush cut fine tooth with gents handle. I purchased this in the late nineties (I've never counted the teeth.) I use this for small dovetails and of course flush cutting. It is set to one side and the handle can flip so it can flush cut left or right. I really like this saw but it is getting due for sharpening.

Not pictured
Coping saw also used often. It hangs on a peg board for easy access.
A couple of razor saws in my small tools set with the exactos and such

Great Neck Panel saw in desperate need of sharpening I can't remember where I acquired this one. It will not be resharpened the steel is decent but I have sufficient hand saws of this general type so it will become a donor for card scrapers, scratch stock, marking knife blades etc.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Stef - a full saw till is when all of the spaces are filled up.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

And the lust dies with the sawdust…...


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear ya Paul. I got the wheels turnin on making a till and trying to decide on how much space i need. Seems that 15 - 20 would be a good start lol.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Articulated sliding 12" miter
5 Hp cabinet table saw
18" walker turner bandsaw
Festool track saw
Cordless circ saw
Sawsall
24" Stihl chainsaw
Jig saw
Wood miser


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok. No takers on the snarky response….

Here is what I have and don't feel I am in need of any more.

Coping saw
Dovetail saw - LN progressive pitch
Flush cut saw - Veritas. I wish I bought the two sided one.
12" x-cut back saw - Bad Axe filed hybrid
14" rip tenon back saw - Tyzack that I need to restore
8 ppi xcut panel saw - D-8 the I have restored
7 ppi rip panel - D-7 sharpened by the best but needs a restore
5 1/2 rip panel - D - 8 thumb hole sold to me by Don.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The wise a$$ reply is always welcomed. Looking like a nice set of saws there Lys. Was the tyzack an ebay purchase? I really like their older saws a lot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw the Festool and, coming from Scotty, just assumed he was serious…

Got it built yet, Stef?


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Lys - why don't you feel you need those anymore? Found out that the Stihl 24" fits most needs?


----------

